# The suspicion of Aülé



## Craig son of Celebrimbor (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't know why, and I'm not sure of any writings investigating this, but is it possible Aülé had the potential to be a Melkor follower. The worst of the worst in ME had close connections with him. He was envious of Eru's ability to create life and went behind Eru to create the Dwarves. I don't know, when I read that section, every time I see him having internal thoughts of betrayal or being the Judas equivalent of the Vala.


----------



## Palantir (Mar 20, 2018)

It's an interesting thought, but I would strongly doubt anything like that to be the case. It is told of the strife between not only Aule, but all the other Valar, and Melkor alone. 
_
"…and they built lands and Melkor destroyed them; valleys they delved and Melkor raised them up; mountains they carved and Melkor threw them down; seas they hollowed and Melkor spilled them; and naught might have peace or come to lasting growth, for as surely as the Valar began a labour so would Melkor undo it or corrupt it._
_-Valaquenta"
_
Aule was assuredly in contention with Melkor over his works. Aule was the maker and:
_"His lordship is over all the substances of which Arda is made. In the beginning he wrought much in fellowship with Manwë and Ulmo; and the fashioning of all lands was his labour"
_
Undoubtedly when Aule was fashioning the lands and mountains and valleys etc. and Melkor would mar them, they were in opposition.
From all the writings I have seen, only spirits of the Maiar (of the Ainu who came down to dwell in Arda) we're drawn to his will and corruption.

Another interesting point is that smithcraft and the art of "Making" seems to be a very dangerous path to walk down. It got Aule nearly in trouble with Illuvatar. It kindled the strife in Valinor, and all the misdeeds of the "Oath". It also is a massive point of contention regarding the second age with the "Forging of the rings of power". 

Here is a further passage from _Valaquenta_, regarding the Melkor & Aule relationship:
_
"Melkor was jealous of him, for Aulë was most like himself in thought and in powers; and there was long strife between them, in which Melkor ever marred or undid the works of Aulë, and Aulë grew weary in repairing the tumults and disorders of Melkor. Both, also, desired to make things of their own that should be new and unthought of by others, and delighted in the praise of their skill. But Aulë remained faithful to Eru and submitted all that he did to his will; and he did not envy the works of others, but sought and gave counsel. Whereas Melkor spent his spirit in envy and hate, until at last he could make nothing save in mockery of the thought of others, and all their works he destroyed if he could."
_
So in conclusion, I vehemently doubt that Aule ever "submitted to" or was a "follower of" Melkor. But there is something that must be said of the thin line between the making/possessing of things & walking down the perilous path.


----------

